# string splitter



## ILINIMUD (Dec 22, 2009)

I am also interested in it. I am using the Meta peep hunter diameter now and like it, but the splitter looks pretty good too.


----------



## ldmiller (Dec 23, 2009)

I bought a mini but havent installed it yet........looks like a good product


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I bought one last year and didn't care to much for it. It was just to big. It was the mini and I served it as small as possible but I just couldn't get a good consistent anchor. Maybe if I would have added a kisser button. It was great for low light shooting.


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

Bought one and put it on my dad's bow (old eyes ) It took him a little while to get used to it but it roatated perfect and did not effect his groups . I think a good anchor would be key especially if shooting any distance !


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

Currently using one but anchoring is a little inconsistent. Will probably switch back to the meta peep.


----------

